# Time spent on AT?



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

ID SAY AN HOUR TO TWO HOURS. SOMETIME MAYBE MORE:embara:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

30-45 minutes...sometimes more sometimes less.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

An hour and a half.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

usually 10 minutes


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i come on here off and on so if u were to add them up 5-10 minutes


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

If I'm not busy i go shoot for 30 minutes, come in and check AT for about 30 minutes, then go shoot again. Helps my groups to be more consistent when i take a break every once in awhile


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Every time I'm on the computer almost I am on here the most of my 45 minutes I get a day except on Sundays.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

about 1-2 hours a day total


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

an hour and a half if that


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

More than enough.

Just for fun, I shot a 245gr speed pro out of my AM35 today. Hit 360fps


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

More than enough.

Just for fun, I shot a 245gr speed pro out of my AM35 today. Hit 360fps


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

About 1 hour a day.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

about 2 hours every other day


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

45 minutes at the most except for when its raining :laugh:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Too much :embara:


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Too much :embara:


right there with you man...2 hrs if busy...if not 5-7?


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

A half an hour to an hour.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Blood said:


> usually 10 minutes


:set1_signs009:


----------

